# Newbie to Gaining weight



## clarked21 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi, been trying to bulk up, feel very skinny.

Started at 12 stone 1lbs on the 12th of Jan, and as of today I am 13st 5lbs.

I don't weigh my food or count my macros (as I don't totally understand if I'm honest) but I'm going to have to start to get the best results.

I have a body type in mind that I want to get to and I want to be lean, that's probably my main priority over being 'massive'.

When I get in and prepare my food for tomorrow I will weigh everything to give you a rough idea (it's about the same every day).

I'm doing the LDN bulking bible. I'm aware that will get mixed reviews on here from people with more knowledge, but for a complete novice I thought it would be a good place to start.

I'm in the gym at 6am every weekday and have weekends off however the days I don't fancy I try and do a Saturday session. However I think I'm going to try and do an extra chest session as this is a body area I'm particularly unhappy with at the moment.

I find it a chore to eat before hand if I'm honest without feeling bloated and lethargic during my session.

I'm aware it won't be an overnight thing and I'll need to bulk for at least 12 months to get the body shape I want them work on maintaining and getting lean.

Happy for any hints and tips, and like I say I'll upload a 'regular day' meal plan when I get in.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

1. Calculate a rough calorie/macronutrient breakdown here: IIFYM Calculator - a 500 calorie deficit is great. So if you maintain at 2500 calories, eat 2000. If you want to gain size, a 500 calorie surplus is great to start with so 3000.

1g of protein per lb, 0.33-0.45g fat per lb, rest into carbs is a good starting place.

2. Count your calories/macronutrients at Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com - weigh your foods, account for everything including cooking oils, beverages etc.

3. Follow a weight training program (Yes! Women too, this does not make you look bulky, this is a silly misconception/myth). StrongLifts 5x5, ICF 5x5, Starting Strength - but for females obviously the progression will be slower in terms of strength so progress 50% slower each time. Example: If it says add 5lbs - add 2.5 instead.

4. Don't think you have to train 4-6x a week. 3 is plenty and gives you plenty of time to enjoy lifes pleasures and not burn yourself out fast. Cardio is OPTIONAL and not something you need to do, however for health benefits I'd recommend a little cardio 2-3x a week at a low/moderate intensity for 30-60 minutes.

5. Realise you don't need to give up your favourite foods, this is one that kills people fast - they think they need to eat "clean" and give up all their favourite foods. Obviously, a wholefood nutritious diet is what we want, but you can definitely still fit some of your favourite foods in each day without a problem. Ensure you get plenty of vegetables and a little fruit.

6. Weigh yourself but don't fret over it. Fitbit Official Site for Activity Trackers & More and TrendWeight is two places you can track your weight (daily). You enter it in fitbit and it displays on a graph at trendweight and shows you what weight loss/gain you are having - this gives you peace of mind. If you don't want to weigh daily - just weigh once every 1-2 weeks on the same day in the mornings after using the bathroom and hopefully within a few weeks you'll notice a downward trend.

7. The mirror is your friend, absolutely. This and measurements can be a great way (often better than the scale) to gauge progress. I advise you do all these steps.

8. Remember its a marathon, not a sprint, enjoy the journey.


----------



## clarked21 (Mar 8, 2015)

This is my standard sort of day.

5:30-6 - Wake up, pint of water go the gym.

Drink 2-3 pints while there and 1 2 scoop protein shake.

7:30-8 -150g of oats mixed with bio pot of yoghurt overnight and 2 scoops of protein powder and pint of water

10:30 - 5 egg scrambled egg 2 rounds wholemeal toast. Pint of water

13:00- 430grams of chicken in sauce and 747g of potato& veg (already prepared will measure more accurately another time) about 250g veg and 500g potato & pint of water

18:00- 400g chicken in sauce and 200g brown rice and veg.

21:00 - 2 scoop protein shake made with milk.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

It's not all about gaining weight. How is progress in the gym? Are your muscles growing? How much fat are you gaining? If you've gained 18 lb in a month odds are you've gained a fair bit of fat I'm afraid, and you should be looking at reducing your calorie intake by a fair bit.

Myfitnesspal is a very useful tool for keeping track of what you eat. Give it a try if you haven't, although do check the data for the foods you pick as occasionally you find another user has entered something daft.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I suggest you have a read of the following:

https://www.t-nation.com/training/truth-about-bulking


----------



## clarked21 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> It's not all about gaining weight. How is progress in the gym? Are your muscles growing? How much fat are you gaining? If you've gained 18 lb in a month odds are you've gained a fair bit of fat I'm afraid, and you should be looking at reducing your calorie intake by a fair bit.
> 
> Myfitnesspal is a very useful tool for keeping track of what you eat. Give it a try if you haven't, although do check the data for the foods you pick as occasionally you find another user has entered something daft.


It's hard for me to see, but people have commented on how I'm looking bigger across the shoulders etx. And I do feel a lot 'sturdier' if you know what I mean. Felt abit lightweight before hand. It's also 18lb in 3 months not one? I agree though maybe I am gaining fat as I have developed abit of a gut, I just thought that would be part and parcel of gaining the weight.

Thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

clarked21 said:


> Started at 12 stone 1lbs on the 12th of Feb, and as of today I am 13st 5lbs.


This is where I got 18 lb in one month from, did you mean something else?


----------



## clarked21 (Mar 8, 2015)

Was supposed to be 12 of jan, apologies.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

18 lb in two months then 

I would still be looking at reducing your calorie intake. I made the mistake of making myself fat when I first started BTW, just trying to stop you making the same mistake!

I find bodyfat calipers helpful to keep track of fat as well as weighing myself.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've lost a little weight after a few weights sessions as a beginner! Started doing compound moves although nothing heavy at the moment. I now want the scales to move upwards. Mind you i have been eating clean.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

You're clearly overeating if you've gained 18lbs in two months. You'll develop moobs and a belly if you continue I know coz that's what happened to me. Drop back on cals and in the gym work hard. Big compound movements. Do two exercises per body part. First exercise low reps around five with heavy weight next exercise lighter weight heavier reps around 10. Eg decline bench 6x5 then hammer strength machine so incline 4x10. Hit muscles twice a week you need intensity in your workouts. Turning up to the gym and going through the motions won't cut it. Your body needs convincing it has to change. Personally you can leave eating for a couple of hours when you've finished working out so your body burns fat and releases growth hormone then eat a meal with the majority of your cals in for the day. You only need to train 3x a week too. What works for me is day on two days off day on two days off etc


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Fletch68 said:


> Mind you i have been eating clean.


In case this isn't obvious, eating 'clean' won't stop you getting fat. You need to get your total calorie intake down.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

How accurate are apps like my fitness pal? Just started using them. To reach my goal i need to eat 2700 calories daily and i will overshoot that today, training day. Might be harder at work day tomorrow though....


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Fletch68 said:


> How accurate are apps like my fitness pal? Just started using them. To reach my goal i need to eat 2700 calories daily and i will overshoot that today, training day. Might be harder at work day tomorrow though....


Generally it's fine but occasionally you find someone has entered something daft. What I do is check the data for each new food I use.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Eat slightly over maintenance and lift nice and heavy 5x5 routine (There's an app you can download)

You have only been lifting a couple of months, so your going to get stronger and bigger regardless...even if your under eating your CNS will adapt and you will get stronger! (I did this for like 6 months, got stronger, didn't gain any size/weight, nooby mistake lol)

But your wanting to add size too, so eating just slightly over your daily requirements will do you good for both IMO. (Try 200Cals>Mainteance each day) so try the 2700 Cals each day, weigh your self every Monday and aim to gain no more than a 1-2lb a week...Any more and you'll probably want to reduce Cals.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Eat slightly over maintenance and lift nice and heavy 5x5 routine (There's an app you can download)
> 
> You have only been lifting a couple of months, so your going to get stronger and bigger regardless...even if your under eating your CNS will adapt and you will get stronger! (I did this for like 6 months, got stronger, didn't gain any size/weight, nooby mistake lol)
> 
> But your wanting to add size too, so eating just slightly over your daily requirements will do you good for both IMO. (Try 200Cals>Mainteance each day) so try the 2700 Cals each day, weigh your self every Monday and aim to gain no more than a 1-2lb a week...Any more and you'll probably want to reduce Cals.


 I'm adding more reps and weight on the compound stuff. Doing very little isolation work. It's getting tougher although i've actually dropped a little weight to begin with! My goal is to gain 16lbs but don't mind some fat gains. Does 2700 sound high/low??


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Fletch68 said:


> I'm adding more reps and weight on the compound stuff. Doing very little isolation work. It's getting tougher although i've actually dropped a little weight to begin with! My goal is to gain 16lbs but don't mind some fat gains. Does 2700 sound high/low??


How many calories have you been eating recently?

There is a sticky at the top of the diet and nutrition section with an equation to give you a rough starting point if you have no idea. Ultimately you have to try something, see how you get on, and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, my fitness pal figures out my calorie need as someone active is 2700 calories for a 1/2lb gain a week or 2950 for a 1lb weekly gain. Yesterday i reached just over 3000.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Fletch68 said:


> Yes, my fitness pal figures out my calorie need as someone active is 2700 calories for a 1/2lb gain a week or 2950 for a 1lb weekly gain. Yesterday i reached just over 3000.


FWIW most people here don't find the MFP suggested intakes very accurate. It's certainly way off for me, with the one I suggested above being much better.

Keep an eye on your fat gain (I find calipers very helpful for this), because if you do end up gaining 1 lb per week odds are you are gaining a fair amount of fat (assuming you are natural). You may be interested in the following article:

https://www.t-nation.com/training/truth-about-bulking

You should really start your own thread BTW.


----------

